
Programmers: Stop Undervaluing Your Time - tuckerconnelly
https://medium.com/@TuckerConnelly/programmers-stop-undervaluing-your-time-9e238dd72461
======
notme77
Hackathons happen on the weekend? Every company I've worked in has done them
on weekdays. People tend to work longer on hackathon days than regular ones,
but that doesn't seem so bad.

Most programmers probably enjoy what they do. To my mind, my employers aren't
so much paying me be build stuff, I'd more or less do that anyway, they're
paying me to choose what I build and to have control over the result.

If I work longer than a 7-8 hour day, 9 times out of 10, it's because I got
wrapped up and lost in what I was doing.

------
eee_honda
Archived link: [https://archive.fo/BNkUr](https://archive.fo/BNkUr)

------
etripe
> We give guarantees on deadlines and cost

Is this a paraphrase for "we pad our estimates"?

